# the 3 amigos



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

these are the woofers.
first is simone the bull terrier cross staffie, the second is benny a staffie. 
and smushy pup george.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> these are the woofers.
> first is simone the bull terrier cross staffie, the second is benny a staffie.
> and smushy pup george.


all lovely!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs, they look like they all get on,


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> lovely dogs, they look like they all get on,


yeah i was told not to get another male as they will fight but there has been no problems what so ever.
i know its early days yet but we watch everything thy do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> these are the woofers.
> first is simone the bull terrier cross staffie, the second is benny a staffie.
> and smushy pup george.


Oh God! I love that black boy sitting back to fire!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics of 3 lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

typical staffy laying infront of the fireplace warming their backs lol.
your pictures are great, ur dogs are gorgeous,specially that bulldog, i could squash his wrinkle face up and plant a bigfat snog on his face.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh they look cute good pose


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

awwWWW thay are soo cute the bully has such a squishy face!!


----------

